# Craftsman Weedwacker 358.795580 Throttle



## MThompson (May 19, 2020)

Hello, I have an old 32CC Craftsman Weedwacker model string trimmer that I removed the carburetor and now I'm not sure how the throttle cable should be attached to the throttle plate. The throttle cable came loose from the carburetor before I could take note of how it was originally attached. The Sears website does not have any diagrams for this old trimmer. I have the trimmer running great but when I press on the throttle, it's not adjusting the throttle plate so I'm pretty sure I've got it attached wrong.

Does anyone have a diagram that shows which hole should be used and how the Z bend should be attached? 

Thank you


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You don't need a diagram. There's 2 ways to tell, first you can visually inspect each hole as one will have worn edges (that's the one you want), while the other has crisp edges.
The other way is that the holes are on opposites sides of the throttle shaft, thus the cable will pull it in the wrong direction if you err.
But I can make it easier, it's the outer hole. The throw has to be away from the idle screw.


----------



## MThompson (May 19, 2020)

I figured it out. There weren't any worn edges and the cable was misaligned. Thanks


----------

